# Winsock Provider Error



## southeuro (Mar 2, 2007)

*same problem! pls HELP*



abspark said:


> I keep getting knocked offline in IE7 and this is part of the message I get. If anyone has ideas how to fix this or good services to do so, please let me know. Thank you.


I have the same problem, namely, I start off the computer. The internet works fine for about 20-30 min, then suddenly I get kicked off from IE7 and outlook express stop functioning. Interestingly some programs like AOL work. When I disconnect and connect again the internet connection to IE7 and OE comes back for about a minute (if that) but then I lose it quickly thereafter. 

I ran the diagnosis that is offered on IE7 when it says 'page cant be displayed' and it says 'some problem with winsock provider catalog has been found'. how can I cure this? Pls email me at [email protected] thanks!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post the COMPLETE message you're getting.


----------

